# New to wood burning and creosote dripping from stove



## ejsell (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought a Hearthstone Craftsbury wood stove late last spring.  I used it for a few weeks in March and April and also a few times this fall.  Within the first 10-20 minutes of lighting a fire I get anywhere from a teaspoon to a tablespoon of liquid creosote dripping from under the stove down the legs for a few minutes.  I'm mostly burning Ash wood that has seasoned for about a year.  Is it normal for a stove to drip?  It's not dripping anywhere else and the chimney looked very clean when I took a look at it.  

Other than the dripping I really like the stove.  I'm heating a 1500 sq.ft. two story house with the stove and it cut my March and April gas bill down by about 2/3 from the year before even though the average temp. was 2 degrees less.  Plus we are a lot warmer, the stove is keeping our downstairs between 75 and 80 F. and the upstairs about 65-70.

Thanks for any advice.

Yes, I followed the manual for the starter burns to season the stove both last season and this season.  According to the manual any dripping should have stopped after the first few burns.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm wondering if you did burn in fires? I think Hearthstone says to do it every year. The reason is that the stove will hold some moisture, and this is probably what you are getting is moisture out of the stone and it is so much that it drips out.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 13, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if you did burn in fires? I think Hearthstone says to do it every year. The reason is that the stove will hold some moisture, and this is probably what you are getting is moisture out of the stone and it is so much that it drips out.




SAY WHAT?


----------



## GaryS (Oct 13, 2009)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if you did burn in fires? I think Hearthstone says to do it every year. The reason is that the stove will hold some moisture, and this is probably what you are getting is moisture out of the stone and it is so much that it drips out.



I think he meant "burn-in" fires?   

I'd also guess you are seeing condensation mixing with some creosote.  Could this be coming down the flu or is all this moisture in the stove?  Your flu could be cooling off and then warm, moist air hits it and causes condensation.  I had a similar issue only worse until I put a liner in.  What's your flu like?


----------



## edthedawg (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd be really concerned about a tiny little Craftsbury trying to crank out heat for 1500 sq ft of space.  Sounds like it must be running to beat the band, keeping up!!  In any event - look for cracks in the stones.  and look for sizzling wood.  Sounds like you may have a crack, and almost certainly have wet and/or unseasoned wood in there.


----------



## Jags (Oct 13, 2009)

ejsell said:
			
		

> Is it normal for a stove to drip?



Absolutely NOT.

Even if a break in was not done, it sounds like you are into the second month of burning.  Does it still drip??  Cuz there shouldn't be any moisture left in the stove by now.  Is it possible that water is getting into the pipe??  As the pipe gets hot is squeezes water from the insulation between the layers.  I have no idea, I am just thinking out loud.

Do you see any moisture or dripping coming from the ends of the firewood?  Any sizzling?  Something ain't right.


----------



## PunKid8888 (Oct 13, 2009)

What do you have for a Chimeny Cap?


----------



## theheatelement (Oct 13, 2009)

first question to ask is does the pipe go into the stove collar or on the outside of it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 13, 2009)

CrappieKeith said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only time I ever read a manual from Hearthstone they did recommend a burn-in fire every fall simply because the stone can hold moisture.


----------



## ejsell (Oct 15, 2009)

I think it might be condensation mixing with some ash leaking from the bottom of the stove.  I did notice some condensation on the door window when I got home from work today before I fired it up.  It still dripped for a few minutes shortly after I got it warmed up, maybe a half teaspoon worth of liquid.  I did not see any cracks in the stone but I did use a mirror today to take a look underneath and I can see were it is dripping on both sides at a sealed seam.  I've noticed that it drips worse when I clean out all of the ash.  The wood has been sitting for about a year and I have not noticed any sizzling from it.  

I am using supervent double wall stove pipe and double wall chimeny from Menards.  I think selkirk makes it.  The cap is the same brand but seems kind of cheap compared to the rest of it.  

As far as heating the house, most of my square footage is down stairs with a fairly open house plan.  I have ceiling fans in every room to keep the air circulating and also have new doors, windows, drywall and insulation thanks to a flood 2 years ago.  The weather has also been pretty mild, I think the coldest night we just dipped below freezing for a few hours.  I have been keeping the stove between 400 and 500 degrees.

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## cycloxer (Nov 17, 2009)

From Page 2 and 17 of the Hearthstone Craftsbury 8390 manual:

Warning
During the break-in fires (see page 18), you do not heat the stove to high
temperatures as you would once the stove is seasoned. Due to this, *you
may notice a small amount of black liquid dripping from the bottom of the
stove.* This is from incomplete combustion of the wood and from
condensation within the stove. This dripping liquid will only last for the
first couple of fires. After this the dripping will stop. You may want to
place a noncombustible material under the stove to protect your hearth
from stains until your break-in fires are complete.


----------

